# Albums you've not listened to for ages....



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

...and forgot how good they were.

Just got Metallica's ..And Justice For All on whilst I'm working. Not heard this for sooo long and it's immense!!! :thumb: :thumb:

Anyone else re-discovered something and forgot how great it was?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I dug out all my old Soul CD's from the 80s about a month ago - ahhhh, those were the days....

Freddie Jackson
Luther Vandross
Alexander O'Neal
Regina Belle
Gerald Alston...

...the list goes on, and on :thumb:


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

I've been listening to all the 'good' Metallica albums on my ipod recently (pre-black album), haven't heard them in a while.

Also, as the have now reformed, I am listening to all the old Limp Bizkit albums too


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Just been and bought another copy of B52's Dance This Mess Around - good old Amazon. Will be digging out Cosmic Thing when I get home. Top thread. :thumb:


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

King Tubby - Dangerous Dub


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm going for a nostalgic run through my Metallica back catalogue at the moment as well. Master of Puppets is still banned from the car though.

Slipknot are being played a lot as well but I actually sat at the computer at home last night and was listening to Eva Cassidy and then Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Dark Side Of The Moon atm.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Reds said:


> I'm going for a nostalgic run through my Metallica back catalogue at the moment as well. Master of Puppets is still banned from the car though.
> 
> Slipknot are being played a lot as well but I actually sat at the computer at home last night and was listening to Eva Cassidy and then *Stevie Ray Vaughan*.


Cool!! :thumb: Which SRV album was it? His cover of Voodoo Child on 'Couldn't Stand The Weather' is one of my fave guitar tracks and is brilliant!


----------



## corsaauto (Jun 2, 2009)

!!ABBA GOLD!!..........stamping my feet as I type msg........great!!
Terry


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Blood Sugar Sex Magic - the finest Chilli Pepper's album !!:thumb:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Simple Minds - Once Upon a Time
U2 - Joshau Tree
Simple Minds - Live in the city of Lights

and for the more dance focused people

The original 'Trance Nation'


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^ Must dust my 'Live in the city of lights' album off :thumb: Trouble is it's the gatefold vinyl and I don't have a turntable anymore :wall: :lol:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> ^^ Must dust my 'Live in the city of lights' album off :thumb: Trouble is it's the gatefold vinyl and I don't have a turntable anymore :wall: :lol:


HMV about tenner now a days! :thumb:

Best cash iv ever spent i would say! I still have the vinyl too!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

My 8 year old daughter doesn't know what a vinyl record is


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Reds said:


> My 8 year old daughter doesn't know what a vinyl record is


Some of my mates (20 years old) call them big cds  they don't know either! And some of my other mates some of them are dj's (im a dj too) don't know how to put a needle on a record :'(


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Seems to be the time for metallica found the black album hiding on my mp3 player, what a quality album, even listened to some Megadeth for the first time in years...must be getting old as I really quite like Cryptic Writings now!

As for Stevie Ray.....top notch, one of my faves, can't beat it...

"the house is rockin' don't bother come on in..."


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

3 dollar bill y'all had a blast the other day, also been getting back into Poison The Well recently, forgot how brutal they were back in the day


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Midlands Detailing said:


> King Tubby - Dangerous Dub


Ah good old King Tubby. Many a time myself and the lady wife spent an evening "cutting -a-rug" to this chap.:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Deacon Blue - When The World Knows Your Name
Wham! - Fantastic 
Def Leppard - Hysteria
Nirvana - Nevermind (nearly forgot what an awesome album this is :thumb


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

i listened to Pink Floyd's Animals a couple of months ago for the first time in well over a decade - got it on my iPod now :thumb:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

Never mind the ******** -Sex Pistols :thumb:

Best punkrock album ever made , i'm always amazed how good every song is even after all these years !!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Not an entire album but have recently rediscovered "I heard it through the Grapevine" performed by Creedance Clearwater Revival, just can't stop playing it.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Had Dark Side of the Moon in the car for the last few weeks, forgot how good it was.

Regulary go back and listen to the old Metallica albums.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with a couple on the post's on here about good old vinyl sounds, there is a warmth that you just dont get from digital (cds/mp3's) i wish i had never sold mine 


anyway, back on topic. I found a cd last week that i have heard in about 5 or 6 years, and to be honest at times is was getting cold shiver's (sp) down my spine, im guessing in still and old raver at heart ..

the album in question was:

The time frequency (TTF) Dominator :doublesho:doublesho:devil:


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Listened to master of puppets in the car tonight,favourite all time metallica album for me:thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Loose Ends album......Look how long. Played this week after many years on the shelf.
Love EVERY track!


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

I picked up Master of Puppets again after about 5 years of not listening to it, I really enjoyed it.

The same with Manic Street Preachers, This is my truth tell me yours.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Ah good old King Tubby. Many a time myself and the lady wife spent an evening "cutting -a-rug" to this chap.:thumb:


Available on Spotify at the moment


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone listened to the cover version trivium did of master of puppets? It's top draw


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Metal and Trance are always on in my car so nothing that fits the OP remit.

However....

Recently I have listened to 

Deacon Blue - when the world knows your name

Utterly brilliant album, which got me listening to: Hue and Cry, Wet Wet Wet (popped in souled out & memphis sessions) and Del Amitri (Waking Hours).

All of the same era.


Also recently listened to The White Room by The KLF - that album was on my CD player for MONTHS back in the day. I loved it. Really enjoyed hearing it again.



PV - what a good question.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cheers Vix :thumb:

It's a little like getting a new album for 'free' as you rediscover it all over again 

I agree about the fondness for vinyl. I'm a bit of a 80's 'nostalgia head' anyway but those were the days; saving up your pocket money to go into the local town centre's record shops with your mates on a Saturday (all gone now in my town ) and just buying a 7" single if you were a bit skint, or a full 12" album if you were 'flush' that week :lol: Then getting it home and hearing that crackling of the static as you carefully slide the record from its inner sleeve, and the unique aroma that vinyl has. 
Then carefully onto the turntable, lower the tonearm down and hear the pops and cracks as the needle scribes over the intro grooves and the music starts. And then after you've listened to it all (whilst reading the lyrics that were often printed on the inner sleeve), the great sense of relief if you got the whole way through both sides without it jumping! :lol:

Ahh, happy days  Sorry, got a bit carried away there .

The instantaneous accessibility and pure, perfect sound reproduction from CDs and latterly MP3s is undoubtably a fantastic development, and has revolutionised the way the world listens to music. But I can't help but miss the old days and think that the current generation of music lovers have missed out on something of a golden age.


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

timster said:


> Has anyone listened to the cover version trivium did of master of puppets? It's top draw


I'll have to look that one up. Thanks fella:thumb:


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

timster said:


> Listened to master of puppets in the car tonight,favourite all time metallica album for me:thumb:


My speedometer tends to creep up rather alarmingly when I listen to it in the car hence the ban


----------



## Mars Red Mike (May 28, 2007)

parish said:


> i listened to Pink Floyd's Animals a couple of months ago for the first time in well over a decade - got it on my iPod now :thumb:


:thumb:
One of my all time favourite from PF, loved it since I was a kid. Massively underrated in my opinion. Anyone know of an album with fewer songs on it than Animals? It only has five.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

sxi boy said:


> :thumb:
> One of my all time favourite from PF, loved it since I was a kid. Massively underrated in my opinion. Anyone know of an album with fewer songs on it than Animals? It only has five.


Arguably it only has four because Pigs On The Wing is effectively one song split in two and used as an intro and a reprise, which just leaves Sheep, Pigs (Three Different Ones), and Dogs.

Love some of the lyrics in them :thumb:

Hehe, just remembered when and where I bought it - on a college trip to London in '77 and I bought it from Virgin at Marble Arch. Lent it to a mate in the '80s and never saw it again so bought it on CD


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Metallica Load
Pantera Vulgar Display Of Power
Down Nola
Down Over the under


----------

